# Buff silkies



## Jerry (Apr 30, 2013)

Getting 7 buff silkies On the 14th can't wait!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool, take lots of pics they grow fast


----------



## Jerry (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok I will as soon as I get them!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lucky you! They're such a pretty breed! I am truly jealous!!! You must post us pics when you get them and up-date pics as they grow up.


----------



## Jerry (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok! I will I can't wait to get them it seems like a month!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm thinking "someone" is going to be doing some spoiling of some very lucky chickens here.


----------



## Jerry (Apr 30, 2013)

Their here! With a white yell ow chick that I don't know what it is?


----------

